# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Νερο

## djforcegr

παιδια να σας ρωτησω τωρα που ειμαι στην διαιτα πινω πολυ συχνα καθημερινα πολυ νερο δηλαδη καθε μια ωρα καθε μιση ωρα πινω και ενα ποτηρι ι μεγαλη και η υπερβολικη δοση νερου πηραζει? γιατι νιωθω το στομαχι μου πρισμενο απο το πολυ νερο...

και επισης σε τι γιατρο πας για να σου εξετασει την γυναικομαστια?

----------


## gpol

oλα τα πραγματα σε υπερβολικο βαθμο δεν κανουν καλο. Αν πινεις 3-4 λιτρα την ημερα, νομιζω εισαι υπερ οκ

----------


## ajax

συμφωνω.με 3 λιτρακια εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## yannis88

Εσείς παιδιά ποιες ώρες τις μέρας πίνετε το περισσότερο νερό?Συνήθως μετά από γεύματα ή ανάμεσα?
Προσωπικά διαλέγω το ανάμεσα καθώς πιστεύω είναι πιο οικείο στον οργανισμό μου.Επίσης κατα την ώρα και λίγο μετά απο την προπόνηση πίνω περίπου το 50% της συνολικης κατανάλωσης(1.5 λιτρο-->3 σύνολο)

----------


## slaine

3-6 λίτρα την ημέρα πιστεύω είναι μία λογική κατανάλωση για έναν που αθλείται ανάλογα την περίπτωση. πολλή μεγάλη κατανάλωση μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα χώρια τισ συχνές επισκέψεις στην τουαλέτα  :01. Mr. Green:  

από κει και πέρα καλό είναι να πίνουμε αρκετό νερό όταν ξυπνάμε , κατά τη διάρκεια της άσκησης αλλά να μην το παρακάνουμε και πρηστούμε και μετά την άσκηση. το υπόλοιπο νερό καλό είναι να το κατανέμουμε ομοιόμορφα την υπόλοιπη μέρα...

και πριν κοιμηθούμε είναι καλό να πιούμε σχετικά αρκετό μια και δε θα ξαναπιούμε για ώρες αλλά από την άλλη παίζει να σε αναγκάσει να ξυπνήσεις για τουαλέτα...

προσπάθησε να πίνεις νερό κάθε τόσο άσχετα με το αν διψάς ή όχι. αν διψάς σημαίνει ότι η αφυδάτωση έχει ήδη αρχίσει...

----------


## slaine

να πίνεις και ενώ τρως κατά τη διάρκεια του γεύματος

----------


## dReik0

ένας γιατρός μου είχε pi ότι όπως πλένω εξωτερικά το σώμα μου έτσι πρέπει να το πλένω και εσωτερικά , ανεξάρτητος του bodybuilding το αρκετό νερό είναι υγεία,χωρίς υπερβολές βεβαια. Τώρα αυτό που ρώτησες για τα γεύματα , έχω διάβαση ότι μετά από κάθε γεύμα είναι απαραίτητα 2 ποτήρια νερό , έτσι ο οργανισμός απορροφάει πιο εύκολα τις βιταμίνες και τα θρεπτικά συστατικά

----------


## tezaman

muscleboss ftw  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## asdf

Μια μελετη απο το πανεπιστημιο του Notigham ειχε δειξει οτι ο ανθρωπος που πινει νερο κατα την διαρκεια του γευματος του πειναει πιο αργα σε σχεση με ενα που δεν εχει πιει. Οποτε καντε οτι σας συμφερει... Προσωπικα προτιμω το 2ο γιατι θελω να πειναω γρηγορα ετσι ωστε ο μεταβολισμος μου να ειναι στο FULL   :08. Evil Fire:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## Niiick

> να πίνεις και ενώ τρως κατά τη διάρκεια του γεύματος


  :01. Evil NO:  το νερο καθυστερει ολη τη διαδικασια της πεψης γιατι δεν επιτρεπει να εκκριθουν τα γαστρικα υγρα οπως πρεπει.Εγω μετα απο ενα γευμα δε πινω τπτ κανα εικοσαλεπτο-μισαωρο και μετα πινω τον αμπακο!  :05. Biceps:

----------


## peris

καλα εγω πινω δε πινω νερο κατα τη διαρκεια του γευματος μετα απο δυομιση ωρες το πολυ πειναω σα λυκος  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## RUHL

> και πριν κοιμηθούμε είναι καλό να πιούμε σχετικά αρκετό μια και δε θα ξαναπιούμε για ώρες αλλά από την άλλη παίζει να σε αναγκάσει να ξυπνήσεις για τουαλέτα...


Kαλυτερα ελαχηστο γιατι υδρωνεις αρκετα για αυτο ξυπνας 2-3 φορες να αλαξεις μπορει να πας και wc  Ο ΥΠΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΕΤΕ ειναι πολυ κακο

----------


## yannis88

Εγώ ξυπνάω 2 φορές στάνταρ  :01. Fear:  ....Και μια με το που ξυπνίσω...Μάλλον πρέπει να το μειώσω όσο βραδιάζει...

----------


## asdf

Επειδη πινεις πολυ  :01. Sad: . Ακου τον Ruhl

----------


## agios

> το νερο καθυστερει ολη τη διαδικασια της πεψης γιατι δεν επιτρεπει να εκκριθουν τα γαστρικα υγρα οπως πρεπει.


+1 
Είχα διαβάσει ένα επιστημονικό άρθρο που το ανέφερε αυτό. 
Επομένως υπάρχουν δύο προσεγγίσεις. Αν κάποιος θέλει να γίνει η πέψη της τροφής γρήγορα δεν πίνει νερό, ενώ αν κάποιος θέλει να την καθυστερήσει πίνει νερό λίγο πριν την κατανάλωση της τροφής ή και κατά τη διάρκεια.

----------


## isis

Πιο αναλυτικά :

----------


## Tasos Green

> however, these trends were not significant (P =  0.08 and P = 0.07, respectively). No differences were observed between  trials for ventilation, concentrations of prolactin, glucose and lactate  or perceived exertion. *It is concluded that a drink at 4 degrees C  during exercise in the heat enhances fluid consumption and improves  endurance by acting as a heat sink, attenuating the rise in body  temperature and therefore reducing the effects of heat stress.
> *


δηλαδή το συμπέρασμα  είναι ότι ένα ποτό σε θερμοκρασία 4 βαθμούς C κατά τη διάρκεια της άσκησης ενισχύει την κατανάλωση υγρών και βελτιώνει την αντοχή, ενεργώντας ως ψύκτρα... μαλιστα... :03. Thumb up: 

υπάρχει μηπως καμια ερευνα και για την πρωτεΐνη αν μετουσιώνεται σε ζεστο νερο η τιποτα αλο?

----------


## average_joe

> υπάρχει μηπως καμια ερευνα και για την πρωτεΐνη αν μετουσιώνεται σε ζεστο νερο η τιποτα αλο?


και να μετουσιωνεται δεν τρεχει και τιποτα.

απλα αλλαζει η δομη της.

----------


## Tasos Green

> και να μετουσιωνεται δεν τρεχει και τιποτα.
> 
> απλα αλλαζει η δομη της.


σιγουρα? δεν ξερω γιαυτο ρωταω και απο αλου που εχω διαβασει αλα λεει ο ενας και αλα ο αλλος..

 εχω διαβάσει οτι η μετουσίωση εχει σαν συνεπεια την αποδιάταξη των πρωτεϊνικών αλυσίδων (µε αποτελεσμα τη  µείωση ή και την απώλεια της λειτουργικότητάς τους), 
λόγω της έκθεσης σε ακραίες θερµοκρασίες ή χηµικά µέσα (αλλαγή pH)

----------


## TEFAAtzis

εγω νομιζω οτι πολυ το παιδευουμε χωρις λογο το θεμα.Πιες την πρωτεινη σου σε κανονικο νερο και εισαι κομπλε

----------


## Tasos Green

> το κρυο νερο δεν απορροφάτε δηλαδη?
> 
> δεν ξερω αν παθαινει κατι.... γιαυτο το λεω, γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. σε φορουμ του εξωτερικου αλα λενε δεν υπαρχει θεμα αλα λενε οτι μπορει να επηρεάζει αρνητικά την συσταση της.. και επειδη δεν εχω λεφτα για πεταμα την πινω με κανονικο νερο και ξεμπερδεύω.





> εγω νομιζω οτι πολυ το παιδευουμε χωρις λογο το θεμα.Πιες την πρωτεινη σου σε κανονικο νερο και εισαι κομπλε


το ειπα και πιο πριν αυτο που λες.

το θεμα ειναι να υπαρχει μια απαντηση σε αυτη την ερωτηση με το ζεστο νερο/γαλα.

----------


## Devil

> Η απορρόφηση του κρύου νερού από τον οργανισμό, είναι πολύ μικρή, αν σκεφτείς ότι στα 200 ml (ένα ποτήρι νερό) απορροφώνται μόνο τα 15ml, γιατί η ταχύτητα κένωσης του κρύου νερού από το στομάχι είναι όταν αυτό είναι κρύο είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Αντίθετα, από τα 200 ml νερού της βρύσης απορροφάται το 22,5% (περίπου 45 ml), ενώ το ζεστό νερό απορροφάται σχεδόν όλο από τον οργανισμό (γι’ αυτό στις τροπικές χώρες πίνουν ζεστά ροφήματα). Αν πιεις ένα ζεστό ρόφημα, είναι σαν να έχεις πιεί 5 ποτήρια νερού της βρύσης ή 15 ποτήρια κρύο νερό. Επίσης, η συχνότητα που πίνουμε νερό στη διάρκεια της ημέρας είναι σημαντικότερη της ποσότητας. Το ιδανικό είναι να πίνεις από λίγο καθ΄ όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.
> το εξηγει αναλυτικα γιατι παιζει να σε μπερδεψω


βασικα copy-paste απο ενα αρθρο σε ενα site στυλ iatronet οπου δεν παρεχει πηγες..... αρα σκουπιδια...

----------


## Gianna

> Δοκιμασα μια φορα να δω αν θα διαλυθει. Σαν ζεστο ροφημα πηγα να το κανω επειδη ημουν αρρωστος. Τελικα δεν διαλυθηκε , ειχαν μεινει πολλα κομματια στην επιφανεια


Και εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα!!!Επειδή έχω κόψει το γάλα (το καλοκαίρι πίνω κανα ξινόγαλο/κεφίρ που είναι τέλεια παγωμένα) διαλύω την πρωτείνη σε νερό για να φάω την βρώμη το πρωϊ, ε και είπα τώρα που πιάνει λίγο ψύχρα να βάλω ζεστό νερό, αλλά η διαλυτότητα ήταν λίγο για κλάματα. Γευστικά δεν με χαλάει, ούτε στην υφή, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αλλοιώνεται η σύσταση της και αν κάνει καλό να την πίνουμε έτσι.

----------


## giannis64

παιδια το θεμα εδω ειναι το νερο. 
η αντιδρασεις συμπληρωματων η οτι αλλο σε μιξη με το νερο δεν ειναι ον τοπικ. ας παραμεινουμε ον τοπικ.

----------


## beefmeup

> K οιτα κ εγώ από έρευνα κ άρθρα τα βρηκα αυτα δε ξέρω τι παίζει ακριβώς


αχα...φανταζομαι σε κανα μπλογκ που γραφει καθε πικραμενος της αποψη του κ το βαφτιζει "μελετη/αρθο" κλπ..
δεν βαριεσει..

----------

